# wetsuit instead of waders?



## what's for lunch? (Oct 25, 2012)

i've got an old wetsuit that i've thought of using instead of waders for cool weather fishing. other than being wet, is there a downside to using a wetsuit?


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

IMO They do NOT keep you warm. You will freeze, especially in the wind. A wet suit is ok while youre in the water, but to wade in them, no way. Brrrrrr. Get you some chest waders. :thumbsup:


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

A wetsuit works by keeping the thin layer of water between your skin and the suit warm. Out of the water and with that thin layer of water gone, the suit will eventually get cold and make you cold as well.

In between dives, if it's going to be a long surface interval, I get out of my suit in the wintertime when diving.


----------



## what's for lunch? (Oct 25, 2012)

gotcha. thanks.


----------

